# P89 Firing Pin Block Question



## dbrown (Jun 9, 2013)

Is the P89 firing pin block the same as the p95. I am having trouble locating a replacement.
Ruger will not sell the block. They say it needs to be factory fit.I really dont want to send gun in for one part.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dbrown said:


> Is the P89 firing pin block the same as the p95. I am having trouble locating a replacement.
> Ruger will not sell the block. They say it needs to be factory fit.I really dont want to send gun in for one part.


did they give you a price on the job ?$
I know you don't want to send it in, but if the price is right.
What happened to the original block?
Maybe they will fix it free?


----------



## dbrown (Jun 9, 2013)

I purchased at a gun show. The finish was bad so I stripped it down to duracoat.I removed rear sight . The block,spring and plunger were missing. I found the spring and plunger online.A couple of places showed they have had the block,but was out of stock.They had one for the p85 in stock.I dont know if it is the same. I did not ask ruger price. I will call them back tomorrow.Thanks for the reply


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dbrown said:


> I purchased at a gun show. The finish was bad so I stripped it down to duracoat.I removed rear sight . The block,spring and plunger were missing. I found the spring and plunger online.A couple of places showed they have had the block,but was out of stock.They had one for the p85 in stock.I dont know if it is the same. I did not ask ruger price. I will call them back tomorrow.Thanks for the reply


If you know a gunsmith or place of business that knows you and your skills that also deals with RUGER . I'm sure the part can be got. Good luck


----------

